# The Sausage Thread



## AndrewQLD (4/6/07)

For all those into or interested in making sausages at home, add your favotite recipes here.
Sausages should have a fat content of around 20-25% to keep them moist and juicy.

I will kick of with Louisiana Hot Sausage.

2kg Pork shoulder with fat
500g topside or other roasting meat with fat
1 tbs Black peepper
1 Tbs White pepper
1.5 Tbs Cayenne pepper
1/2 Tbs crushed Garlic
2 Tbs Salt non iodised
2 Tbs Sweet Paprika
1 Tsp Sweet basil
1 Tsp ground bay leaf
1 Tbs dry parsley
1.5 Tbs sugar
100ml Beer

Louisiana Hot Sausages Blooming




Cooked results



Grind all the meat through a medium plate, mix dry ingredients with the beer and add this mixture to the meat and mix VERY well, this will distribute the spices and also emulsify the meat a little. Stuff into large natural sausage skins from the butchers and leave to hang in the fridge for 12 hours to Bloom, then cook or freeze.

Sausages made at home contain no preservatives and must be frozen within 24 hours if you don't eat them straight away.
Cleanliness and Hygene are imperative when making sausages.
Clean all benches, utensils and equipment in hot soapy water.
Sanatize everything with diluted bleach or Starsan or phos acid solution as you would in brewing.
Chill your meat to below 4 degrees prior to mincing and stuffing to lower the risk of microbes multiplying.
Take these simple precautions and you will be enjoying the best tasting snags around.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## therook (4/6/07)

I wouldn't mind trying this.....were do you get the machines to make them and also the skins?

Rook


----------



## mobrien (4/6/07)

I got a mincing machine from my grandmother, and bought a sausage attachment (generic) from robins Kitchen. The skins I get from my local butcher, who is great value and gives me heaps of info. They come in thick and thin (synthetic) and a single skin does a heck of a lot of sausages!

M


----------



## winkle (4/6/07)

Maybe you should have called it the sausage string? They look bloody tasty Andrew.


----------



## therook (4/6/07)

would something like this be okay...i assume you can get an attachment for this.


link


----------



## braufrau (4/6/07)

HWMBO's site


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/6/07)

therook said:


> would something like this be okay...i assume you can get an attachment for this.
> link



You really want something like this breville or one of the porkert manual mincers a No32 would be good Grain and Grape sell them.

Braufrau, that's an excellent site, that's one of the ones I frequent for information  

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## braufrau (4/6/07)

Thanks Andrew,


I'll pass along your compliments. 

HWMBO suggested this site

http://www.bakeandbrew.com.au/category33_1.htm

and this one
http://www.orangefarmhardware.com.au/

which both sell mincers and stuffing funnels.


----------



## bennyc (4/6/07)

That's great Braufrau and Andrew! Just the kind of info I've been looking for


----------



## Tony M (4/6/07)

BOEREWORST

This recipe is for Boerewors - "a spicy sausage that no self respecting BBQ can be without, if you can't make it yourself, ask your local butcher to make some for you, you won't be sorry . . ."
Ingredients 
1.5kg beef
1.5kg pork
500g bacon, diced
25ml salt
5ml ground pepper
50ml ground coriander
2ml freshly grated nutmeg
1ml ground cloves
2ml ground dried thyme
2ml ground allspice
125ml red wine vinegar
1 clove garlic, crushed
50ml Worcestershire sauce
85g sausage casings
Method 
 Cut the beef and pork meat into 1.5 " cubes and mix it with all the other ingredients except the sausage casings. 
 Grind (mince) the meat using a medium-course grinding plate 
 Fill the sausage casings firmly but not too tightly with the meat mixture. 
 Can be fried, grilled or barbecued over coals. 
Makes 3.5 kg 
Peter Thomas


----------



## SDJ (4/6/07)

Now thats made me hungry!! home mad sausages for me!!


----------



## capretta (4/6/07)

SDJ said:


> Now thats made me hungry!! home mad sausages for me!!



i assume home mad sausages come from cows affected with mad cow disease??


----------



## Pumpy (4/6/07)

Where can I get 'Pro Sausage & Mash ' sausage making software.


Pumpy


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/6/07)

Tony M said:


> BOEREWORST
> 
> This recipe is for Boerewors - "a spicy sausage that no self respecting BBQ can be without, if you can't make it yourself, ask your local butcher to make some for you, you won't be sorry . . ."
> Ingredients
> ...



Nice recipe Peter, and a bit of a coincidence too, I made 5 kilo of Boerewors on the weekend, and your right their great on the BBQ, next time I make them I will dry some to make Droewors as well.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Slurpdog (4/6/07)

Here's a thought.

A 'Big Brew Day' coupled with a 'Big Sausage Day'.

Beer and snags, what a combo!


----------



## Screwtop (4/6/07)

Finally, will be into the boucherie for some casings asap. Andrew, which do you prefer, natural or synthetic, does it matter?

Screwy


----------



## AndrewQLD (4/6/07)

Screwtop said:


> Finally, will be into the boucherie for some casings asap. Andrew, which do you prefer, natural or synthetic, does it matter?
> 
> Screwy



Screwtop,
I like the natural, I find them easier to use and they don't split as easily when you are linking them or during cooking, I have found if using the colagen casings to cook the snags on a low heat and slowly bring the heat up to crisp and brown them, saves splitting. Either way you will get used to handling them fairly quickly.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## Fents (5/6/07)

I can feel a sausage bag swap coming on.


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (5/6/07)

I have been cranking out snags since I was at Uni 99-01 and have supplied snags to sandgroper brewdays on a couple of occasions(AusDB, Deebees Sangroptoberfest 05 & Ashers). I use my grandmothers meat grinder with a hog casing funnel and get my natural hog casings from Master Butchers Ltd for $20(Enough to last me a couple of years). Favourite recipes have been Bratwurst(Pork n Veal) and Italian pork snags(Plenty of Fennel seed)and I prefer a coarse grind but always seem to go a bit low on the fat content....probably due to living with a Health Promotion graduate....this causes the snags to be a little on the dry side.

I will dig up pics n recipes when I get home tonight.

Chrissy Casing Swap?


----------



## Franko (5/6/07)

Pumpy said:


> Where can I get 'ProMince' sausage making software.
> Pumpy





Only SausageSmith is available pumpy...

lol

Franko


----------



## winkle (5/6/07)

chillamacgilla73 said:


> I have been cranking out snags since I was at Uni 99-01 and have supplied snags to sandgroper brewdays on a couple of occasions(AusDB, Deebees Sangroptoberfest 05 & Ashers). I use my grandmothers meat grinder with a hog casing funnel and get my natural hog casings from Master Butchers Ltd for $20(Enough to last me a couple of years). Favourite recipes have been Bratwurst(Pork n Veal) and Italian pork snags(Plenty of Fennel seed)and I prefer a coarse grind but always seem to go a bit low on the fat content....probably due to living with a Health Promotion graduate....this causes the snags to be a little on the dry side.
> 
> I will dig up pics n recipes when I get home tonight.
> 
> Chrissy Casing Swap?



Xmas beer/snag/cheese case swap?


----------



## fixa (5/6/07)

Dammit Andrew. now i want to make sausages too...

Can you make Kabana? i know it's smoked, but is there recipes out there?


----------



## Gulpa (9/6/07)

This one makes a nice sausage. Only made it twice but pretty tasty.

Thuringian Pork Sausage

Per 1 kg pork

18 gm salt
2 gm pepper
1 gm mace
1 gm ground ginger
0.3 gm cardamom
1.5 gm caraway
1 gm marjoram
zest of 1/2 lemon


cheers,
Andrew.


----------



## fixa (9/6/07)

here's a heap of recipes (yank site)

http://www.eldonsausage.com/InfoPages/Reci...mokerProcessing


----------



## Tony M (9/6/07)

braufrau said:


> HWMBO's site



If this site was once called "Greg Metha's Home sausage making", I used the kangaroo recipe many times until little Johnnie Howard took my rifle from me. Also there was a recipe for some Thai sausages (Larp Moo Sausage). These are a real winner. The only trouble is that in West Aust, the coriander and lime can cost more than the pork.
Incidently, I cant seem to access Pete and Gregs recipes to see if they are the ones I printed off the above mentioned site.


----------



## fixa (9/6/07)

and more;
http://www.3men.com/sausage.htm


----------



## theMISSIONARY (10/6/07)

heres some of the sites i look to when making sausages

http://www.verkerks.co.nz/recipes-smallgoods-sausages.htm

http://home.pacbell.net/lpoli/index.htm

http://lpoli.50webs.com/Sausage%20recipes.htm

and a very tasty Kranski dish

http://www.campbellsoup.com.au/kitchen/rec...ail.aspx?id=137



cheers all :chug:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/6/07)

Harris Scarfe are selling a meat grinder with sausage attachment (I rang and asked) for $79.95.
The Mrs is on her way  

Meat Grinder

C&B
TDA


----------



## drsmurto (22/6/07)

Tony M said:


> If this site was once called "Greg Metha's Home sausage making", I used the kangaroo recipe many times until little Johnnie Howard took my rifle from me. Also there was a recipe for some Thai sausages (Larp Moo Sausage). These are a real winner. The only trouble is that in West Aust, the coriander and lime can cost more than the pork.
> Incidently, I cant seem to access Pete and Gregs recipes to see if they are the ones I printed off the above mentioned site.



Tony

Here is the original page which has the roo and thai sausage recipe. Damn they look tasty!

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## turto77 (22/6/07)

DrSmurto said:


> Tony
> 
> Here is the original page which has the roo and thai sausage recipe. Damn they look tasty!
> 
> ...




There is an awsome Pumpkin lasagne recipie there to that i might have to try.


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/6/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Harris Scarfe are selling a meat grinder with sausage attachment (I rang and asked) for $79.95.
> The Mrs is on her way
> 
> Meat Grinder
> ...



Nice find TDA, very similar to mine. Just be aware that with this style of mincer the sausage funnel is quite large, you will not be able to make thin sausages, but the thick ones are a breeze.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/6/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Nice find TDA, very similar to mine. Just be aware that with this style of mincer the sausage funnel is quite large, you will not be able to make thin sausages, but the thick ones are a breeze.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Thanks for that info Andrew. I am sure I could make up a suitable funnel to make thin sausages as well.

Going to be a busy weekend in the kitchen.

C&B
TDA


----------



## fixa (22/6/07)

I saw a meat grinder with sausage attatchment in big w for $69 i think.. normal price.


----------



## boingk (22/6/07)

Anyone got a recipe for Emu sausages? I've had them a few times and they were delicious...

EDIT: Funny how we can eat our nations national emblems hey...imagine the stink in the States if you roasted a Bald Eagle!


----------



## Adamt (22/6/07)

I'm sure it would just taste like chicken. Roo on the other hand, tasty tasty!


----------



## therook (22/6/07)

Adamt said:


> I'm sure it would just taste like chicken. Roo on the other hand, tasty tasty!




Sorry Adam, tastes nothing like chiken....bloody nice though  

rook


----------



## Tony M (22/6/07)

The hardest thing about making your own sausages is training a good sausage puller.


----------



## TidalPete (22/6/07)

fixa said:


> Dammit Andrew. now i want to make sausages too...
> 
> Can you make Kabana? i know it's smoked, but is there recipes out there?



If I can make kabana (at Kawana :lol: ) I am starting to get interested here.
I have an old hand-cranked mincer that belonged to my dear old long departed aunt (one of those things that you screw on to the bench top & turn like s#*t) & am wondering if it would be any good for making snags? Will post a pic when I get the chance.

:beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/6/07)

TidalPete said:


> If I can make kabana (at Kawana :lol: ) I am starting to get interested here.
> I have an old hand-cranked mincer that belonged to my dear old long departed aunt (one of those things that you screw on to the bench top & turn like s#*t) & am wondering if it would be any good for making snags? Will post a pic when I get the chance.
> 
> :beer:



I have looked high and low for a Kabana recipe since Fixa posted but I have had no luck, but there has to be one somewhere. Pete post the pic and your questions will be answered, sounds like a Porkert mincer, they make very good sausages.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## TidalPete (22/6/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> I have looked high and low for a Kabana recipe since Fixa posted but I have had no luck, but there has to be one somewhere. Pete post the pic and your questions will be answered, sounds like a Porkert mincer, they make very good sausages.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Will do ASAP! Cheers mate. See you on the 28th.  

:beer:


----------



## johnno (22/6/07)

Big pdf file with a lot of recipes on stuffers.

Still no kabana recipe that I can see. But maybe I have not looked hard enough.

http://www.wwf5.com/stuffers.com/wecs.php?...ge_recipes.html

cheers
johnno


----------



## johnno (22/6/07)

Just went through a few bookmarks and remembered seeing something that looks a lot like kabana on
Len Poli's site.

Here you go. Seems like they are called "slim Jims' in other parts of the world.

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/Snack%20Sticks.pdf

This is a very informative site as well.

cheers
johnno


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/6/07)

johnno said:


> Just went through a few bookmarks and remembered seeing something that looks a lot like kabana on
> Len Poli's site.
> 
> Here you go. Seems like they are called "slim Jims' in other parts of the world.
> ...



Nice links Johnno, more reading tonight.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz (23/6/07)

I have a Porkert #10 mincer with sausage attachments (thick and thin)
This is brand new,never used,still in the box,I bought this for sausage making and then found an electric model at a price I could not refuse.

Price is still on the box $75.00,make me a realistic offer and it's yours,this is a larger mincer than mum had and would be costly to post I would think.

Thread to model here 
http://www.porkert.cz/anglicka/vyrobky/maso_5_8_10.htm

Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/6/07)

Batz said:


> I have a Porkert #10 mincer with sausage attachments (thick and thin)
> This is brand new,never used,still in the box,I bought this for sausage making and then found an electric model at a price I could not refuse.
> 
> Price is still on the box $75.00,make me a realistic offer and it's yours,this is a larger mincer than mum had and would be costly to post I would think.
> ...



PM sent

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Batz (23/6/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> PM sent
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew




Sold to Andrew !
Hope I can share in a snagger cook up  

Batz


----------



## TidalPete (23/6/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> I have looked high and low for a Kabana recipe since Fixa posted but I have had no luck, but there has to be one somewhere. Pete post the pic and your questions will be answered, sounds like a Porkert mincer, they make very good sausages.
> Cheers
> Andrew



Here is my Aunt's old mincer Andrew. I presume I can get more of those holey thingies with smaller\larger holes? 




:beer:


----------



## AndrewQLD (23/6/07)

Pete,
You will need to measure the plate, Grain and grape might have them and I know Bakeandbrew carry them so just measure the plate and give them a call. Have you got any funnels for it? You might have to get a couple of those as well.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## fixa (23/6/07)

that's a mighty clean shed there pete.. almost unnervingly clean.....


----------



## TidalPete (23/6/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Pete,
> You will need to measure the plate, Grain and grape might have them and I know Bakeandbrew carry them so just measure the plate and give them a call. Have you got any funnels for it? You might have to get a couple of those as well.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Many thanks Andrew. Got no funnels but will do.
Fixa, Garage mate. If only I had a shed . Not as tidy as it used to be. I am spending too much time brewing these days or so Mrs Sharkbait says.  
Will pour you both a Stoutie or two from my new el cheapo party keg (in the background of one of the pics) at Winkles.


----------



## Ross (23/6/07)

TidalPete said:


> Will pour you both a Stoutie or two from my new el cheapo party keg (in the background of one of the pics)



LOL - I though that was a pic of a giant fermenter sat on the garage floor - Didn't realise it little 5L jobbie sat on the bench  Was about to ask what it was....

cheers Ross


----------



## TidalPete (23/6/07)

Ross said:


> LOL - I though that was a pic of a giant fermenter sat on the garage floor - Didn't realise it little 5L jobbie sat on the bench  Was about to ask what it was....
> 
> cheers Ross



8 litre Bunnings sprayer Rossco. Should do the job I hope, although with a maximum pressure of 25psi & chinese-made into the bargain, I am not too keen on force carbonating (the Ross Method) this little bugger.  

:beer:


----------



## Ross (23/6/07)

TidalPete said:


> 8 litre Bunnings sprayer Rossco. Should do the job I hope, although with a maximum pressure of 25psi & chinese-made into the bargain, I am not too keen on force carbonating (the Ross Method) this little bugger.
> 
> :beer:



You better bring 2 to the swap then Pete, that won't last us greedy buggers 5 mins  

Not long now....starting to get a thirst up :chug: 

cheers Ross

Edit: To keep on topic... SAUSAGES


----------



## Batz (23/6/07)

Ross said:


> You better bring 2 to the swap then Pete, that won't last us greedy buggers 5 mins
> 
> Not long now....starting to get a thirst up :chug:
> 
> ...




I'll say you are lucky to get that Ross,8 litres of Tidalpetes beer that not classified too green  


Batz :super: 

View attachment green_beer.bmp


----------



## TidalPete (23/6/07)

Batz said:


> I'll say you are lucky to get that Ross,8 litres of Tidalpetes beer that not classified too green
> Batz



And that's too true.  

At Winkles it will be only three weeks old.   

All of this is off-topic.

:beer:


----------



## glenos (23/6/07)

I've got a mincer attachment for my kenwood chef, I've minced a bit of beef with it before but never thought of making my own snags, great idea most commercial ones make me crook.

Will have to hunt done a funnel for it, shouldn't be too hard, op shops and tip shop are usually good places for things like that.

[OT] also need to finish my 8L garden keg, I've got all the bits I'm just not motivated to assemble it, 6L of beer will take me a month to get through. [/OT]


----------



## sluggerdog (23/6/07)

Made my first snags a few weeks/a month or so ago, came out better then expected for my first go. Only thing I did note for next time is to make sure you include enough fat, I wanted to make mine a little leaner but you pay the mistake of them coming out too dry.

Good fun though!

Will be making again shortly.


----------



## Enerjex (25/6/07)

Would like to make some good bratwurst sausages. I have eaten them far and wide and have never had anything that came close to the bratwurst from the swiss club of victoria in melbourne. actually I think the swiss bratwurst are actually weisswurst... someone correct me here or guide me to a good butcher for some in outer south eastern suburbs of melbourne


----------



## Mercs Own (10/7/07)

Thought I would post a picture of my salami's hanging in the garage. I made the mix on friday and stuffed them on Sunday and then hang them that arvo. It is an all pork recipe with fennel, chilli, pepper, salt and capsican paste and once dry taste great! That is four kilos worth there. Next week I am going to do a 2 kilo batch with pork and beef, garlic and red wind and herbs etc - havent quiet decided on the exact recipe but more of a sopressa/pepperoni/calabrese style - okay that is way too many styles I will have to pick one!.

Any one else out there doing their own salami?


----------



## ausdb (10/7/07)

Slurpdog said:


> Here's a thought.
> 
> A 'Big Brew Day' coupled with a 'Big Sausage Day'.
> 
> Beer and snags, what a combo!



Sorry been there done that!

Us West Aussies did a whole bag brewday last year (mashed a bag of GP malt) and I got Chillamcgilla73 to help me make some Lamb and rosemary sausages which were served and well received by the attending crowd. The only problem is my father in law only farms sheep so I don't get much chance of cheap pork but can get as much lamb as I would like


----------



## ausdb (10/7/07)

This is a pretty good site on sausage making and other home butchering things like bacon and prosciutto

http://forum.sausagemaking.org/

Cheers from ausdb who feels like making some more sausages!


----------



## winkle (10/7/07)

Mercs Own said:


> Thought I would post a picture of my salami's hanging in the garage. I made the mix on friday and stuffed them on Sunday and then hang them that arvo. It is an all pork recipe with fennel, chilli, pepper, salt and capsican paste and once dry taste great! That is four kilos worth there. Next week I am going to do a 2 kilo batch with pork and beef, garlic and red wind and herbs etc - havent quiet decided on the exact recipe but more of a sopressa/pepperoni/calabrese style - okay that is way too many styles I will have to pick one!.
> 
> Any one else out there doing their own salami?
> 
> View attachment 13653



Go on, start the salami thread :super:


----------



## Screwtop (10/7/07)

winkle said:


> Go on, start the salami thread :super:




C'mon Merc, start it with a recipe....please!!


----------



## Henno (23/7/08)

We finally got into this today, here is the recipe I used:

ITALIAN SAUSAGE
10 pounds pork (add about 20 percent fat)
4 tablespoons canning salt
3 teaspoons fresh ground black pepper
1 tablespoon ground coriander
1 tablespoon sugar
1 1/2 once fennel seed
2 teaspoons anise seed
2 teaspoons red pepper flakes ( I use cayenne pepper instead)
1 tablespoon dried parsley
8 onces cold water 












We will twist them into links tomorrow after a night in the fridge for the flavours to infuse.


----------



## AndrewQLD (24/7/08)

Looks great Henno, looking forward to trying those at the Batz cave.

Andrew


----------



## hairofthedog (24/7/08)

heres my snags drying away pork , salt , pepper , chilli , papriki sould be great second week of august 

is anyone making there own sausages or salamis keen on a beer & snag swap day ?


----------



## Mercs Own (24/7/08)

hairofthedog said:


> View attachment 20276
> 
> 
> heres my snags drying away pork , salt , pepper , chilli , papriki sould be great second week of august
> ...



Mate they look great! How long have they been hanging? How much salt did you use (infact Henno what the heck is canning salt?) Is that the complete recipe??

Take a look at my latest salami that I made last friday on my salami 101 thread. I will post another pick of them tomorrow at the one week hanging mark.

Yours look like they will be well ready by the second week of August. What cut of pork did you use - they look like they have a nice meat to fat ratio. Love to have a taste!

well done!


----------



## hairofthedog (24/7/08)

yeah hi merc i used pork shoulder & the salt was cooking salt i think about 38gms per kg i had them hanging since last friday im a bit unsure on the type of salt & amount as the italian butcher on st georges rd thornbury supplyed me with the salt & castings as well as the pork i recon a vic snag swap could be in order


----------



## hairofthedog (24/7/08)

yeah hi merc i used pork shoulder & the salt was cooking salt i think about 38gms per kg i had them hanging since last friday im a bit unsure on the type of salt & amount as the italian butcher on st georges rd thornbury supplyed me with the salt & castings as well as the pork i recon a vic snag swap could be in order


----------



## Henno (25/7/08)

Hey merc,

My mate that gave me this recipe is american and says all sausages he buys over here are crap. I tend to agree after tasting his and was so impressed I went and got a grinder/stuffer from hardly normal. I googled canning salt and it looks like it's just an american term for salt with no iodine or anticaking agents. I used rock salt that I ground down. Sausages taste great, if you like annise and fennel, luckily I do.


----------



## ibast (31/7/08)

Has anyone got a recipe for those chavapi (spelling) sausages you get at delis? Beef preferable. The fam loves them as part of Sunday breakfast and they are great BBQ food with that roast capsicum relish on bread.


----------



## RobB (2/8/08)

The photo below shows about half the sausages made by SWMBO and her cousins last weekend. These are being hung up to dry and there were as many again frozen for cooking.

Overall, they made 120 kg of sausages from two pigs!


----------



## fraser_john (7/9/08)

A large coil of sweet italian sausage and two small ones of bratwurst, made Saturday night and cooked Sunday for my mum and sisters birthday.


----------



## Steve (8/9/08)

fraser_john said:


> A large coil of sweet italian sausage and two small ones of bratwurst, made Saturday night and cooked Sunday for my mum and sisters birthday.



:icon_drool2:


----------



## agraham (10/9/08)

What are you trying to do to me fraser! Delicious!


----------



## Katherine (10/9/08)

Beer looks good too!!!!


----------



## SDJ (18/10/08)

Oh god I need to make sausages!! life cannot exist without them!! 
any updates on reasonably priced mincers /sausage stuffers in Vic?


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (19/10/08)

SDJ said:


> Oh god I need to make sausages!! life cannot exist without them!!
> any updates on reasonably priced mincers /sausage stuffers in Vic?



+1
Had a look at one while I was in Myer in Frankston yesterday .Not a bad unit but they want $180 for it. I would like to hear of a decent one at a better price too.

Marty


----------



## Mercs Own (13/12/08)

If you are going to make sausages on a regular basis then I reckon you cant go past the sunbeam mincer. Yes it costs $180 but time saved and quality control achieved makes it worth every cent.

And hey there will be a sale somewhere soon where I reckon you will pick it up at a cheaper price.

http://www.sunbeam.com.au/Pages/Browse/Pro...l.aspx?pid=1158


----------



## Thirsty Boy (13/12/08)

This week I will be making and smoking some bauernbratwurst using the recipe from Len Poli's site. They look bloody delicious and will be my contribution to our families xmas BBQ (as well as 1 keg each of Munich Helles and Witbier)

That way I get to play with the sausage making and the smoking thing at the same time.

I have been having trouble stuffing my sausages stright of the mincer... the meat is staying in the tube too long and getting mushy - I gave up last time and stuffed them using a piping bag. I am trying a new strategy with the stuffer - a first very course (16mm plate) grind to make everything uniform but still chunky, then grind through the medium plate directly into teh casings... that way the grinder will have something to grab onto rather than just trying to push meat that is already ground.

Any hints would be appreciated.

But... I have seen a proper sausage stuffer in action and I really want one of those buggers.... expensive though. I am going to attempt to make one out of PVC pipe and bits, just like a big caulking gun... I will report on my success or failure in this adventure and perhaps post plans if it all works out well

TB


----------



## fraser_john (14/12/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> I have been having trouble stuffing my sausages stright of the mincer...



TB,

you just cannot do it this way, would be nice to save time, but it ruins the meat! Grind, season, mix and then stuff! Of course, it depends on what kind of sausage you are making, if you want a chunky sausage, then no way can you do this. If you want a smooth sausage, grind course first, then season, the grind with a smaller plate and stuff at the same time. But it always ends up being hard work as the blades bind on the fatty bits as it tries to force it down the stuffing funnel!

John


----------



## Mercs Own (14/12/08)

Dont have this problem with the sunbeam  What are you using?


----------



## fraser_john (14/12/08)

Kitchen Aid


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/12/08)

A maxim - it is a cheap bit of rubish, but it grinds the meat perfectly well, just doesn't like the stuffing part.

I will do the very course grind followed by a medium/fine grind directly into teh skins and see how it goes.. but I'm still going to try to build a stuffer no matter what!!

Thanks for the tips

TB


----------



## Mantis (15/1/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> A maxim - it is a cheap bit of rubish, but it grinds the meat perfectly well, just doesn't like the stuffing part.
> 
> I will do the very course grind followed by a medium/fine grind directly into teh skins and see how it goes.. but I'm still going to try to build a stuffer no matter what!!
> 
> ...




I have just bought a Kitchen Craft al cheapo mincer that comes with a sausage attachment. Will give some a go tommorow using the Boereworst recipe on the first page of this thread.
TB, if you get a stuffer working post pics eh


----------



## Mantis (16/1/09)

Well, that was a failure. Managed to get a few but couldnt get the idea right with the stuffing. 
Going to use the rest of the mix in sausage rolls.

:angry:


----------



## Mercs Own (23/1/09)

When I first started making and stuffing my own sausages I used a hand grinder to grind the meat and then I got a kitchen funnel threaded my sausage skin onto that and hand stuffed my sausage casing by packing the meat into the funnel and forcing it down the tube with my fingers so as to fill the casing. It was a hassle and difficult as I would often push too much meat into the casing so it would split or the because the funnel surface was not wet enough it would tear the casing etc etc etc The Sunbeam is so much easier and as it cost me (well actually nothing as I was given it to use in a tv commercial) but if I had of paid the $179 four years ago It would now average out $44.75 a year - a damn good investment and it is still going strong.

Mantis dont give up!


----------



## Henno (23/1/09)

I love my Kenwood mincer. I paid about 140 for it though as it was on special at hardly normal when my mate Budwiser bought his so I asked the lady he usually deals with if she could match that price after the special was finished and she did! Sweet.

As for your 'mushiness' Thirsty Boy even though I mince first then add spice then stuff I wonder how cold your meat is going into the mincer/stuffer. I get mine cold as my hands can take to avoid the mush syndrome.

I just looked at the instructions for your Sunbeam, Paul and it looks really similar to my kenwood. I haven't worked out how to mince and stuff yet with mine. How do you do that with yours. I have to put a little white plastic base plate between the orgar and the stuffing tube instead of the cutting blade and the mince plate when I am stuffing. Can you squeeze in the cutting blade, mince plate and the stuffing tube before putting the big screw over the lot?

The sunbeam is still a fantastic unit as is my Panasonic square boxy style juicer. Would never buy a different brand as it is having it's 15th anniversary soon and looks like it is new. You can still by that same model juicer so that says it all.

I have the same mentality buying fishing tackle. You won't find me buying reels in Kmart, maybe the well known plastic lures when they are on spesh though.

Good food and good beer, who'd be bloody dead?


----------



## ibast (16/2/09)

Final got around to making some sausages yesterday. I used a kit that had a "cure" in it. Only I forgot to put the "cure" in. What is the Cure and will it make much difference?


----------



## fraser_john (16/2/09)

Curing salts are usually only used for dried style sausages that are not cooked, such as salami, pepperoni, etc. If you make this style of sausage without the curing salts, you are pretty much toasted! If you are just making fresh sausage, either cook them up or freeze em.


----------



## Mantis (16/2/09)

Well we lashed out and bought a Kitchenaid mixer with meat grinder sausage stuffer attatchments. 
This worked so much better than the hand mincer. Pumped out a kilo of snags in no time


----------



## Tony M (16/2/09)

fraser_john said:


> If you want a smooth sausage, grind course first, then season, the grind with a smaller plate and stuff at the same time. But it always ends up being hard work as the blades bind on the fatty bits as it tries to force it down the stuffing funnel!
> John


I was having this trouble trying to stuff on the second grind so I gave it a sharpen by lapping both the cutter and the plate with a sheet of 280grit wet & dry laid on a sheet of glass to ensure everything stayed flat. I also screwed up the retaining ring tighter than I had been. As a result I got a very good grind with no build up of silver skin or other crap on the cutter.
Incidently, I hand crank a #10 Spong.


----------



## johnno (24/2/09)

Aldi have this one coming up next Thursday if anyone is interested.
700W of power seems pretty good.

http://www.aldi.com.au/au/html/offers/2827_7309.htm

johnno


----------



## fraser_john (24/2/09)

johnno said:


> Aldi have this one coming up next Thursday if anyone is interested.
> 700W of power seems pretty good.
> 
> http://www.aldi.com.au/au/html/offers/2827_7309.htm
> ...



Looks good in the advertisement! And the price is good. $99


----------



## ibast (7/6/09)

My sausages always end up dry. Is it just lack of fat? or is it too much/little iced water? maybe I'm not working cold enough?

Last batch were 2/3 pork neck, 1/3 gravy beef.


----------



## kirem (7/6/09)

3 days of pig fest. mainly sausage making, plenty of good food and beverage.

View attachment 27828


View attachment 27829


View attachment 27830


View attachment 27831


View attachment 27832


View attachment 27833


----------



## kirem (8/6/09)

I was lucky enough to be invited along to an Italian pig killing weekend. What a weekend.

Food, drink and sausage making.

It is very traditional and I learnt a lot over the weekend. Of course we ate all day, each day.

The pigs were killed on Thursday, hung and chilled over night, Friday night we de-boned them and took a few choice cuts out for use later on. Taking the Capicola was an almost religious experience.

Saturday we minced both pigs - 110kg of meat, fixed the meat and ate more food. 

We had a big dinner on Saturday night.

Yesterday we filled the sausages, we had a high tech filler that was ditched after about 5kg and we went back to the original hand cranked filler.

Once it was all done and cleaned up, guess what.........? We ate again 


Other than the butchering and sausage making experience I took a few other things away from the weekend.

A lot of the 'extended' family already know and trust me, but I now realise that the network of friends and families is enormous.

A lot of questions where asked of my heritage. I need to make an effort to learn more about my heritage - Scottish.

They learnt that I make cheese and stout and that impressed them. Samples to be provided of course.


----------



## theMISSIONARY (8/6/09)

Get him he's a Campbell hahahaha.......any pictures of the Sausage


----------



## kirem (8/6/09)

theMISSIONARY said:


> Get him he's a Campbell hahahaha.......any pictures of the Sausage



Quite the opposite.

You can't see the pictures of the sausages?


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/6/09)

kirem said:


> Quite the opposite.
> 
> You can't see the pictures of the sausages?




Awesome stuff Kirem, any recipes you can pass on?
That looks awesome.

Andrew


----------



## Thirsty Boy (8/6/09)

Thats impressive stuff Kirk - yeah ... recipes please. I'm looking to make some salami next weekend I think. Much smaller scale than that though. Maybe 4 or 5kg


----------



## kirem (9/6/09)

These really are salamis, but we refer to them as sausages.

One recipe I have sworn not to reveal.

The other is just 2.25% salt and chilli to taste. fry some up and if needed add more chilli for taste.

Of course the chilli sauce that is added is also guarded.


----------



## tcraig20 (9/6/09)

Half way through making a batch of Len Poli's/Frano's Cumberland sausages:

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/English%20Cumberland.pdf

Just waiting for the casings to soak. 

Hats off to you guys making salami, Ive never had the space or the nerve to try!


----------



## hairofthedog (9/6/09)

ibast said:


> My sausages always end up dry. Is it just lack of fat? or is it too much/little iced water? maybe I'm not working cold enough?
> 
> Last batch were 2/3 pork neck, 1/3 gravy beef.



if your using pork neck its very lean you need to add 20% pork fat 
or just use pork shoulder instead


----------



## Fents (9/6/09)

hairofthedog said:


> if your using pork neck its very lean you need to add 20% pork fat
> or just use pork shoulder instead



post some photos up of the ones you guys made the other day mate....


----------



## hairofthedog (9/6/09)

1st batch for the season
pork shoulder with salt,pepper,chilli,paprika & pepper sauce


----------



## Mercs Own (9/6/09)

Oh man Kirim what a weekend!! I would love to have the opportunity to be a part of that! And the sausages hanging!!!!!!

I made some Buffalo sausages the other day for a bit of a function and ended up blowing my poor old sunbeam mincer up!!! Some one lent mere their kitchen aid which was good but a lot slower than the sunbean. I will have to buy another mincer as I am planning to make 20 kilos of salami this winter. 

Hairofthedog good work - a little early I thought for salami but the weather this weekend seems like it would be perfect!

Got a recipe for those and what skins did you use the salamis are so straight?


----------



## kirem (9/6/09)

SBS approached the family a few years back to film the weekend.

I am still on a high from the weekend.


----------



## Mercs Own (10/6/09)

kirem said:


> SBS approached the family a few years back to film the weekend.
> 
> I am still on a high from the weekend.



Did they film it?


----------



## kirem (10/6/09)

No. For a few reasons the family declined.


----------



## hairofthedog (10/6/09)

merc the skins are natural ones but dried they are great to use as there much stronger than the wet/fresh ones hard to break
pork shoulder 
27gms of salt per kilo 
100gms of pepper sauce per kilo 
paprika,pepper & chilli flakes to own preference

yeah i though it might be a little early to but it is winter & im planning on making a bigger batch in a couple of weeks these are just to tie me over


----------



## stillscottish (18/7/09)

I just came across THIS site for home butchery supplies.
They're not new but I haven't come across them before.

Time to get snagging.

Campbell


----------



## Steve (18/7/09)

Anyone had a go at black pudding? You sausage and salami guys are making me so jealous. I grew up eating real scottish black pudding with my grand parents and it was delicious.
Cheers
Steve

Edit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_pudding

Deep fried, battered black pudding :icon_drool2:


----------



## tcraig20 (21/7/09)

Here's my last couple of batches, made a few weekends ago.

Both beef sausages, one made with Len Poli's beef and garlic sausage , the other the same but replacing the parmesan with 250g mozzarella. The parmesan ones are great, the mozzarella ones are a little lacking - I'd add some chilli if I made them again. 

I like these on hot dog buns with mustard. 

Excuse the ugly bugger.


----------



## Renegade (21/7/09)

Looking at the Cumberland sausage post, what role do ice cubes play in the production of snags ? 

Sorry to take the discussion elsewhere, but this is the almighty sausage thread, and has already taken a lot of twists & turns.


----------



## tcraig20 (21/7/09)

Renegade said:


> Looking at the Cumberland sausage post, what role do ice cubes play in the production of snags ?
> 
> Sorry to take the discussion elsewhere, but this is the almighty sausage thread, and has already taken a lot of twists & turns.



Water/stock/wine/beer is usually added to sausages that contain bread or rusk to prevent them becoming too dry. Ice cubes can be used instead of water - it helps keep the mixture colder, makes stuffing easier and decreases the chances of nasties taking hold in the mix.


----------



## Renegade (21/7/09)

Thanks James.


----------



## Renegade (12/8/09)

Guess who was given a mighty fine present late last night ? Not only did Mrs. Renegade present me with an early birthday gift of an electric mincer (the Sunbeam FG5600) but also a few meters of casings, some marinanted beef, a few chicken thighs and even some reserved bread crusts saved from old loaves, so I'm ready to start pushing out snags this weekend. Woo-Hoooooooo ! I'm chuffed.


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (12/8/09)

It must have been something in the air .I got one aswell . I went straight down to the local butcher and had a chat . Casings on the way and his fav recipe for a few bottles . Tommorrow is the day for me to grind some out .

Buster


----------



## tcraig20 (12/8/09)

Renegade said:


> Guess who was given a mighty fine present late last night ? Not only did Mrs. Renegade present me with an early birthday gift of an electric mincer (the Sunbeam FG5600) but also a few meters of casings, some marinanted beef, a few chicken thighs and even some reserved bread crusts saved from old loaves, so I'm ready to start pushing out snags this weekend. Woo-Hoooooooo ! I'm chuffed.



Score!

Glad to see you got there. If you need more casings, these guys are by far the cheapest Ive found:

http://www.mblsa.com.au/


----------



## Renegade (17/8/09)

So we turned out our first batch yesterday, I'm certain some are far too tightly packed, and others too loose. Pretty sure that some will split if look at them the wrong way ! But all in all it wasn't too bad for a first run, ended up with two kg's of beef & pork sausages, 1/2 flavoured with smoked paprika & cajun spices, the other with garden herbs. Will cook a couple up tonight, see how they go. 

Actually came here with a question about where to source cheap natural casings, but James already posted a link. Mate, that site you mentioned - how many meters are in a bundle, do you know? 

I paid $8 for _one length_ of salted hog casing, which I thought was bit of a rip off. I would estimate it would only make about 3kg's (ie we used about 2/3rds by the look of it). 

So all suggestions of cheap suppliers would be great (not just casings but for meat too, if any Sydney guys know of a butcher that's super-cheap and east of Parramatta)

EDIT: Just rang the guys above, and he said that with the warmer weather it's not a great idea to have casing shipped interstate, as they may spoil.


----------



## Katherine (17/8/09)

My brother sells the natural casings. I just rang him. He sells them directly to the butchers. So he suggested just go door knocking. Unfortuantly butchers are slow at them moment competing with woolworths etc.


----------



## benno1973 (17/8/09)

I asked at butchers and only found 1 butcher willing to sell me natural casings out of the 5 I asked. I've since heard that Charlie's in Morley sells them (for those Perthite's out there)


----------



## tcraig20 (24/8/09)

Renegade said:


> So we turned out our first batch yesterday, I'm certain some are far too tightly packed, and others too loose. Pretty sure that some will split if look at them the wrong way ! But all in all it wasn't too bad for a first run, ended up with two kg's of beef & pork sausages, 1/2 flavoured with smoked paprika & cajun spices, the other with garden herbs. Will cook a couple up tonight, see how they go.
> 
> Actually came here with a question about where to source cheap natural casings, but James already posted a link. Mate, that site you mentioned - how many meters are in a bundle, do you know?
> 
> ...



Im not sure how much there is in a bundle. I bought this last time:

http://www.mblsa.com.au/view/pg?command=cm..._item_id=363135

Its a double bundle. At a guess Ive made 30-40kg of sausages and havent made much of a dent in it. I wouldnt be suprised if you got 180-200kg out of it. Cheap as chips. 

Im suprised that they talked you out of buying from them though. I put in an order from them last summer when Adelaide was in the middle of a 40+ heat wave. They did warn me about spoilage, but said that they could vaccuum bag the casings and post them. They went on to say that this was how they shipped casings to remote Aboriginal communities in the NT, and they had never had a problem (but they just wouldnt guarantee it). Anyway, my casings got here fine, came further than yours would have to, and would travel a lot cooler right now than mine did. 

I'd suggest giving them another call and asking about vaccuum bagging, because I havent found anywhere that can even approach their prices!

Edit: I just remembered these guys, I havent bought from them, but they are on the east coast at least:

http://www.sausagemaking.com.au/

Might be worth giving them a call and doing some pricing - they have nowhere near the range of MBLSA though. According to their website, a bundle of hog casings is 150-200 metres.


----------



## chappo1970 (7/9/09)

6 months without home made sausages has been murder  so after some poking and prodding by Kids and SWMBO I got my finger out.

Cranked out 3kgs this weekend not quite in the AndrewQld's fashion (Love that sausage stuffer Andrew DROOL! it's gone on the Santa must buy me list). Used to hand grind, crank and stuff but the kids and SWMBO bought me a cheapy kmart variety electric mincer and stuffer that seems to do the job well enough. 

Went to Jack Purcels yesterday and bought a whole topside 9.9kgs so used the daggy end bits trimmed the gnarly bits (while vac sealing) and a couple of choice center bits to make the snags. Also for anyone in Brisbane Jacks have natural fresh casings and salted/perserved natural casing if you won't use all of it strainght away. About $4 will get you more than enough to make 10kgs of sausages easy. I bought a couple of containers of the salted to have when I can't make it over to the northside. Last a while and all you need to do is soak them in 2 cups of water and 1 tbs of white vinegar.

Beef and Bacon Snags (Kids love em)
1kg Topside
250gr Bacon Bits (smoked is better)
1 Large Onion spanish
2 large tomato's (1 cup approx)
Fresh Parsley finely chopped
Fresh Rosemary
Salt and Cracked pepper to taste
4tbs Olive Oil
4tbs Red Wine Vinegar

Chap's Chilli Beef
2kg Topside
2 Onions (Red Spanish)
Fresh Chilli's (To taste)
Fresh Rosemary
Fresh garlic
Fresh Chives
Fresh Corrianda
Fresh Ginger
Olive Oil
Seasame Oil
Salt and Pepper
Water

All the herbs and onions are from our veggie patch so it's 10x better than dried IMO.



Chap Chap


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (19/9/09)

Beef and Bacon Snags (Kids love em)
1kg Topside
250gr Bacon Bits (smoked is better)
1 Large Onion spanish
2 large tomato's (1 cup approx)
Fresh Parsley finely chopped
Fresh Rosemary
Salt and Cracked pepper to taste
4tbs Olive Oil
4tbs Red Wine Vinegar

Hi Chappo, 

I made these today and they were loved by all BUT ....

While cooking these snags 99% split on the BBQ . Now what have I done wrong . 

I thought maybe they are packed too tight ?

Too much moisture inside ? 

Should I have left them over night ?


I tried pricking some and leaving some but it didn;t make any diff ?

Any advice guys ?


----------



## porky (20/9/09)

I find the only way to cook without having them split is over very low heat and slow cooking.

I will be stuffing six kg of Italian sausage today...mixed the meat yesterday. 

Cheers,
Bud


----------



## capretta (8/6/10)

ok so today was the big day, am making my first sausages! really keen on bratwurst, i picked up a sunbeam sg5600. I started the machine up for the first time last night and though it sounded a little grindy, and smelt quite electrical (like a drill with dirty brushes etc) i thought it would be ok as ones i had seen on youtube sounded similar.
well after about 2 kilos of pork/bacon Ka-Chunk and that was the end of it. the shaft inside the housing had snapped a cog or something. I had been using pork shoulder and had cut almost all of the skin off (leaving as much fat as possible) so as not to stress it out but that was the last thing to go through, a scrap about as big as my thumb.. so, did i screw up or was this machine a lemon?

tl;dr can pork skin go through an electrical meat grinder?


----------



## capretta (8/6/10)

oh yeah ps this was my recipe, i ended up filling 2 kilo of sausage by hand. very messy and not that attractive, but some meat got inside..
Bramburger Bratwurst

2kg Pork shoulder
1kg bacon
260mi Milk
3 Eggs
4.1g Salt
30ml White wine
6g White pepper
4.25 Mace
4g Cardamom
3g Marjoram 
I would have taken more pics but once crap went haywire i had to sort it out quickly so the meat wouldnt spoil..


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/6/10)

Sorry to hear your machine broke, sounds like it was a lemon as I've used my cheapo mincer for ages without any problems. The snags look great Capretta how did they taste.

Here's a couple of pics from the weekend effort with Gregs and Thunus, about 20+kg snags, Pork, Bratwurst, Beef and pork with apple and onion.


----------



## gregs (28/6/10)

Sorry to hear your machine broke, sounds like it was a lemon as I've used my cheapo mincer for ages without any problems. The snags look great Capretta how did they taste.

Here's a couple of pics from the weekend effort with Gregs and Thunus, about 20+kg snags, Pork, Bratwurst, Beef and pork with apple and onion.

View attachment 39045
View attachment 39046
[/quote]


Yeah great weekend Andrew, and the tast is fantastic :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

Action shot


----------



## capretta (28/6/10)

AndrewQLD said:


> Sorry to hear your machine broke, sounds like it was a lemon as I've used my cheapo mincer for ages without any problems. The snags look great Capretta how did they taste.



well, you could be right, i went back to the store and was honest and they said it was very unusual and replaced it for new straight away. i couldn't really ask for more after having had it ( unused) for 6 months already. for all they knew i was grinding up old truck tyres..

well the snags were good, the texture was quite "rustic" having only gone through one coarse grind, though i also think the meat/bacon ratio was probably off due to me not finishing all of the meat.

next time i will grind the hard seeds in the mortar/pestle BEFORE adding the leafy green herbs. there were a few stray cardamom seeds! having a nicer more thorough blend of flavour would improve it immensely i reckon. 

Very meaty flavour though! not what i expected at all. I haven't had home-made sausages before and when you eat normal sausages there is a definite feeling that it is "lesser" meat ( you'd prefer a tbone if it was there ) but home-made sausages are really normal meats equal.


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/6/10)

capretta said:


> well the snags were good, the texture was quite "rustic" having only gone through one coarse grind, though i also think the meat/bacon ratio was probably off due to me not finishing all of the meat.
> One course grind should be enough (gregs has shown me the light) the trick is to emulsify the ground up meat really well, we used a mixer (similar to a kenwood chef) this will Give you nice textured and juicy sausages.
> 
> next time i will grind the hard seeds in the mortar/pestle BEFORE adding the leafy green herbs. there were a few stray cardamom seeds! having a nicer more thorough blend of flavour would improve it immensely i reckon.
> ...


----------



## capretta (28/6/10)

One course grind should be enough (gregs has shown me the light) the trick is to emulsify the ground up meat really well, we used a mixer (similar to a kenwood chef) this will Give you nice textured and juicy sausages.

thats interesting, cause i liked the texture, but there were some "blocky" bits of meat. emulsify? dribble a little cooled boiled water in with the meat?


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/6/10)

Most recipes will call for an addition of iced water and when you mix the meat it causes the fat and meat to blend slightly and creates a smoother more uniform texture, if you watch the meat as it is mixing you can see it start to get pastie. You can overdo the mixing and just end up with a paste so you stop just as the meat starts to bind.


----------



## capretta (28/6/10)

cool, good tip, thanks once again andrew..


----------



## Fents (29/6/10)

andrew very nice stuffer - is it an ebay one?

we have been looking at these recently? your thoughts? 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-SAUSAGE-STUFFER...=item518e2d6199


----------



## AndrewQLD (29/6/10)

Fents said:


> andrew very nice stuffer - is it an ebay one?
> 
> we have been looking at these recently? your thoughts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-SAUSAGE-STUFFER...=item518e2d6199



That's the next size up from mine Fents, I have the 5l version. These are really well made heavy duty stuffers and are all Stainless Steel very robust and strong and very easy to use. Both Greg and Scott were impressed with their performance.
You can't go wrong with one of these.

Andrew


----------



## brettprevans (29/6/10)

Fents said:


> andrew very nice stuffer - is it an ebay one?
> 
> we have been looking at these recently? your thoughts?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/NEW-SAUSAGE-STUFFER...=item518e2d6199



*cough* bulk buy *cough* h34r: 

anyways a real question, im ready to order casings (im going natural), just need to work out where im buying them from and how much to buy?

I know there are a few stockists: Master Butcher Co-op & EAM Sales in QLD, Bake & Brew in SA

Troy & Fents - where do you boys get your from? internet or local butcher?


----------



## Fents (29/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> *cough* bulk buy *cough* h34r:
> 
> anyways a real question, im ready to order casings (im going natural), just need to work out where im buying them from and how much to buy?
> 
> ...




we get ours at the same butcher we buy our meat from at Preston Markets.

i've found natuarl casings are the go for BBQ snags and the non natural ones for salami's works well. looking at andrews pics i'd say he does the same.


----------



## brettprevans (29/6/10)

Fents said:


> we get ours at the same butcher we buy our meat from at Preston Markets.
> 
> i've found natuarl casings are the go for BBQ snags and the non natural ones for salami's works well. looking at andrews pics i'd say he does the same.


I'll go to the butcher my parents get their meat from for their shop. ok so i just need to know how much to get?


----------



## hairofthedog (29/6/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> *cough* bulk buy *cough* h34r:
> 
> anyways a real question, im ready to order casings (im going natural), just need to work out where im buying them from and how much to buy?
> 
> ...




Boscos Meats shop 181 preston market 94785993 natural castings are $1 per metre & you need 1 metre per kg

really good butcher nothings to hard for him & cheap i brought 2 shoulders off him on saturday for $90 he boned & minced them for me cut the bones up for my dog cut the ribs out for me to marinate & saved the neck for me to make a capacolla all for no extra charge


----------



## brettprevans (29/6/10)

hairofthedog said:


> Boscos Meats shop 181 preston market 94785993 natural castings are $1 per metre & you need 1 metre per kg
> 
> really good butcher nothings to hard for him & cheap i brought 2 shoulders off him on saturday for $90 he boned & minced them for me cut the bones up for my dog cut the ribs out for me to marinate & saved the neck for me to make a capacolla all for no extra charge


Jesus that's unreal service. Old skool butchery.
So 2 shoulders is about 12kg so about 12m of sausage casing. Sweet. Rough as estimate there obviously. 

Thx for the info


----------



## Henno (29/6/10)

I got the horizontal version of Andrew's as we are short arses and the bench we make snags on at a height that would have made the stand up one difficult as they only had the 7L in stock. Am really happy with mine. Used bidnapper to get mine for $171.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi...em=150450161219


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (27/8/10)

Hi Guys,

Just though I might show off a few bambi snags I have started making for my Oktoberfest this year. The coiled one was knoted before I put it in the fridge. I will be taking some away camping to give them a go this weekend.

Before and after.








MB


----------



## theMISSIONARY (27/8/10)

Nice!


----------



## Henno (27/8/10)

Are bambi snags made from venison?


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (30/8/10)

Henno said:


> Are bambi snags made from venison?



Yes they are made from venison. Fallow deer to be precise. I had some on the weekend ,They were nice but slightly dry . I added some cheese to a few hoping this might help. During the cooking the cheese one got mixed up and I missed out on them. Still they were good cooked on the camp fire.

If anyone has a good recipe I'm open to suggestions. 

MB


----------



## sluggerdog (31/8/10)

Hey Guys,

I want to get back into sausage making after trying it maybe 4 years ago now. I ended up buying the below electric mincer and it arrived yesterday, I took everything out of the box and the sausage attachment doesn't seem to fit the casings I have. The current casings are 26mm collagen casings and the sausage funnel measures 24mm to the outside at the tip and gets thicker towards the machine (the casings rip when I try to attach them). As casings are quite expensive I wanted to see if anyone though the 30mm casings would be fine for this attachment noting the size of the funnel above? I don't want to fork out another $20 for casings to have them not fit either. I think they should be fine just confirming to be sure.

MINCER: http://www.buynsave.com.au/cooking-essenti...ubbe-maker.html

Cheers


----------



## ibast (31/8/10)

sluggerdog said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I want to get back into sausage making after trying it maybe 4 years ago now. I ended up buying the below electric mincer and it arrived yesterday, I took everything out of the box and the sausage attachment doesn't seem to fit the casings I have. The current casings are 26mm collagen casings and the sausage funnel measures 24mm to the outside at the tip and gets thicker towards the machine (the casings rip when I try to attach them). As casings are quite expensive I wanted to see if anyone though the 30mm casings would be fine for this attachment noting the size of the funnel above? I don't want to fork out another $20 for casings to have them not fit either. I think they should be fine just confirming to be sure.
> 
> ...



I have exactly the same problem. I also find that if I use the mincer to fill the sausages I end up with tough sausages. Any comments on this? Is the mincer working the meat too hard? Do I need to go to a dedicated filler?

Also I found the sausage casings from my local brew shop incredibly expensive. I paid almost as much as I would for a kg or gourmet sausages. Just for the skins! Where and what type do you guys gets?


----------



## Fents (31/8/10)

old mates mincer came with three different sized attachments im suprised your's hasnt.

i think the 30mm casings will fit fine but then again i dont want to be that guy who told you its ok only for it not to work. have a go and see i guess.


----------



## sluggerdog (31/8/10)

I ended up calling the local butcher who sold me about 1kg worth (makes 1kg) of thick sausage natural hog casing for a test run and so I could decide before getting more..

Cheers


----------



## Mercs Own (31/8/10)

The natural casings seem to have a little bit of flex in them which helps. Never used the collagen and now you know why.


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (31/8/10)

Mercs Own said:


> The natural casings seem to have a little bit of flex in them which helps. Never used the collagen and now you know why.



I have tried the collagen casing but found they would split on the BBQ . The natural casings work great for me. I buy them from a place in melbourne in a bag about the size of a large grape fruit. They are in salt which you wash off prior to filling. about $40 I think. I've done a few batches and I don't think the bulk of the bag has changed much. They seem to be going along way.

MB


----------



## sluggerdog (1/9/10)

Hey Guys,

My first sausages making in about 4 years to happen tomorrow, below is the recipe I have come up with. I am aiming for a beef and peppercorn sausage (similar to the nicer thick ones you can get at coles / woolies). Any feedback before I give it a crack?

Ingredients
1 kg beef with fat
100ml red wine
1.5 tsp Salt
2 tbsp Coarsely ground black pepper
1 tbsp Whole Yellow Mustard Seed
1 tsp Garlic Salt (This is 80% Salt - 20% Garlic Powder)
1 tsp Onion Powder
1 tsp Dried Oregano

Mincing on course disk, mix in ingredients then finish off on the medium disk into large natural casings (approx 32/35mm)...


Thanks


----------



## Mercs Own (23/10/10)

sluggerdog said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> My first sausages making in about 4 years to happen tomorrow, below is the recipe I have come up with. I am aiming for a beef and peppercorn sausage (similar to the nicer thick ones you can get at coles / woolies). Any feedback before I give it a crack?
> 
> ...



How did they turn out??

Not sure why the yellow mustard seed is in there did the flavour combo work? What cut of beef and did the fat render out when cooking or did it stay whole - I worried that the fat may be a little too much in the sausage and could also make the sausage feel fatty???


----------



## sluggerdog (23/10/10)

Mercs Own said:


> How did they turn out??
> 
> Not sure why the yellow mustard seed is in there did the flavour combo work? What cut of beef and did the fat render out when cooking or did it stay whole - I worried that the fat may be a little too much in the sausage and could also make the sausage feel fatty???



They came out really well, I was quite happy with the end result, the only thing is the texture was a little grainy however after some reading online I probably didn't mix the meat enough or there wasn't enough fat content. The pepper was full on but that was what I was after. The yellow mustard doesn't really add much flavour but I had them and I like the crunch of the whole seeds. I used a rolled rib fillet roast which I found at the butcher nice and cheap. They cooked well also, the fat stayed inside, nothing rendered out.

Tomorrow I am making up a big batch of fresh chorizo and boerewors.... yummo!


----------



## jdonly1 (24/10/10)

Spent the full day yesterday making ,hot dogs,Cabana,cheese kransky ,and stras.Also brined a few hams.
Was interesting and I learnt a hell of a lot.
Didnt get any pics though  will next time


----------



## mxd (24/10/10)

I made my first kg last week.

1 kg Chicken Thigh
1 frozen pack spinach
a couple of heaped teaspoons of thai green curry
Salt and Pepper.

turned out really nice, the kids refer to them as the green sausages.

The issues,

I added no fat so I cooked them low ad slow.
Probably should have added a fluid as it took a while to get into the sausage maker
I bought collegen casing and could only get enough casing on the attachment for about 4 medium sausages.

My next plan
Lamb
Garlic
Feta
Mint


----------



## Sully (26/4/11)

Well I have invested in one of these baby's for making snags. I have tried making a beef snag using Topside but finding it very sinewy which clogs up the plates. What cut of beef are others using?

Cheers

Sully


----------



## punkin (29/6/11)

My favourite home made snags comes from a recipe i lifted from the net.

Pork and Apple Sauasages;

1 kg pork
40g dried apple
10 gm salt
2 gm pepper
7% rusk
7% apple juice simmered to concentrate the favour (i add bourbon or calvados after the simmer once cooled)
fresh garden herbs parsley, sage etc.

Soak the dried apple in the juice for an hour os so to reconstitute (i've added dried mango before too with good results)

Mix the once ground coarse pork, herbs, seasoning and rusk.

Add juice if needed to reach consistency.

Rusk recipe here...

http://forum.sausagemaking.org/viewtopic.p...;highlight=rusk

i make the rusk in large batches and freeze after crumbling.


----------



## Nibbo (15/4/13)

Ressurecting an old thread...

I'm looking to start making my own snags at home and have some beef and pork sitting in the fridge trembling at home knowing i'm about to go Chuck Norris on their arse.

I need to visit a butcher to get some casings. Also before i do, l need to research which casings i want to use.

All good fun. We have the in laws mincer and stuffer to play with so it will be on.

We have a 8 month old at home and ideally would like for him to grow up learning that you don't need to go and buy everything from the supermarket and also some skills for his own future. Currently we make our own beer, cider and pasta and always looking to add to the list.
Now the weather is turning, it will give me more time inside the house to do this type of thing.
If the snags turn out OK, then will be looking into salami, kababna and all the good stuff.

Will update how the massacre goes...

Cheers


----------



## manticle (15/4/13)

Get natural casings. I've used pig intestines in my few forays into snag making but I understand beef and others can be OK too.


----------



## punkin (15/4/13)

You want sheep for skinny snags and pig for regular. Beef casings are for big fat salamis.

edit; google turning the skins inside out with the tap on youtube or somewhere. it makes a much more presentable snag.


----------



## Nibbo (15/4/13)

I like fat snags cooked on low on the bbq but in the interest of experimentation, i'll be getting whatever the butcher has to sell.

I'm also interested in what cuts of meat are people using. I was in tasman meats yesterday thinkning to myself "why didn't i research this ya dingbat". From memory i bought some pork fillets (not sure where this cut came from) and some beef topside. My old man also gave me a slab of scotch which we tested at lunch over his bbq. Deelish...
I thought the scotch would be ok to try out but maybe a waste to use in snags.


----------



## benno1973 (15/4/13)

I bought casing the other day from The Casing Boutique. Price and range are pretty good, and service, packaging and postage were exceptional. I'd highly recommend these guys for casings if you don't have someone close by willing to stock them for you.


----------



## punkin (15/4/13)

Nibbo said:


> I like fat snags cooked on low on the bbq but in the interest of experimentation, i'll be getting whatever the butcher has to sell.
> 
> I'm also interested in what cuts of meat are people using. I was in tasman meats yesterday thinkning to myself "why didn't i research this ya dingbat". From memory i bought some pork fillets (not sure where this cut came from) and some beef topside. My old man also gave me a slab of scotch which we tested at lunch over his bbq. Deelish...
> I thought the scotch would be ok to try out but maybe a waste to use in snags.



You need about 20-30% fat so all those cuts would be a waste of money excepting the topside. You want the cheapest cuts you can find. Pork shoulder is great, but you'll still need to add fat, if you can buy pork fat from your butcher it's the best. Pork bellies are good, but getting expensive now that they're trendy.


----------



## Spoonta (15/4/13)

for your snag making needs try mbl in thornlie


----------



## punkin (15/4/13)

I get skins from http://www.fsdp.com.au/index.html

They have an outlet close to home.


----------



## benno1973 (15/4/13)

I used to go to MBL, but it's just too far to drive. It's south of the river for gods sake! h34r: (And I'm lazy I guess)


----------



## Spoonta (15/4/13)

it 2 mins down the road from me


----------



## Nibbo (15/4/13)

Good discussion lads...
Already picking up info...so if i grab say 200 grams of pork fat per kilo of snags, that'll help keep them moist enough?
Shoot me down if thats wrong.
Good links to some casings too.


----------



## CosmicBertie (15/4/13)

Nibbo said:


> Good discussion lads...
> Already picking up info...so if i grab say 200 grams of pork fat per kilo of snags, that'll help keep them moist enough?
> Shoot me down if thats wrong.
> Good links to some casings too.


Something around that mark, yes. If the sausages come out a little dry, try adding more.

I've found that blocks of lard are relatively cheap from Woolies, these are pork fat. Freeze them first before using, easier to handle.


----------



## manticle (15/4/13)

Not sure if it's been mentioned at all in this thread but if you can find some wild fennel towards the end of summer before it turns to seed, you should harvest as many flowers as you can, dry them, grind it up and add that to Italian style sausage along with some dried fennel seed. I dry roast my spices, including the fennel flower first.

Spectacular flavour - different enough to the seed to make it worthwhile. A little goes a long way - if you grab pork belly for your meat, sprinkle a bit on the left over ribs and roast them up.

Also cooking up a little of the mince when thoroughly mixed is a good way to tell both if your seasoning level is good but also if your fat content is good.


----------



## Nibbo (15/4/13)

manticle said:


> Also cooking up a little of the mince when thoroughly mixed is a good way to tell both if your seasoning level is good but also if your fat content is good.


This makes sense. Will keep that one in the memory bank.


----------



## punkin (16/4/13)

Yes always fry a small rissole before stuffing.


----------



## Airgead (4/5/13)

Making Sicilian pork sausages today.

2kg pork shoulder with fat left on. Minced through the coarse screen on the mincer

Add -
2tbsp roasted fennel seeds
2tbsp black pepper
2 tsp chilli flakes
2tbsp salt.

Mix, rest, test and stuff.

Currently resting.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Airgead (4/5/13)

AAARRRGGHHHH!!!

Just found out that my machine (or me) is really bad at stuffing thin casings. The missus bought the wrong size. I decided to have a go anyway. It took me 45 minutes to thread the things onto the nozzle then they burst everywhere while stuffing. Could be because its a very coarse mix. Could be because I'm a klutz.

Have to try again tomorrow after an emergency trip to the butcher for some thick ones.

On the up side the rissole I fried to test the seasoning tasted fantastic.


----------



## manticle (4/5/13)

I have found different skins have different tolerances (presuming you are using natural skins). First lot I ever got were super strong (pig), next lot (still pig from the same butcher) couldn't cope with the same stress. It's a matter of adjusting as you go.

Got to get back into my smallgoods - been too long.


----------



## barls (4/5/13)

Airgead said:


> AAARRRGGHHHH!!!
> 
> Just found out that my machine (or me) is really bad at stuffing thin casings. The missus bought the wrong size. I decided to have a go anyway. It took me 45 minutes to thread the things onto the nozzle then they burst everywhere while stuffing. Could be because its a very coarse mix. Could be because I'm a klutz.
> 
> ...


had the same thing last time.


----------



## benno1973 (4/5/13)

Sheep casings are much thinner and more prone to split than hog casings. 

Nice simple recipe there Dave. Might have to give that a go, could easily knock it out in an afternoon...


----------



## Airgead (5/5/13)

Ahhhhh... much better





Flavour is fantastic. A little bit salty but otherwise good. I might cut the salt down to 1.5tbsp next time.

Could also do with a little more fat. Its a teensy bit dry. Either a fattier piece of meat or maybe add an extra 100g or so of fat to the mix when grinding.

They will be fantastic poached in a rich tomato, red wine and onion sauce. Not even sure I'll tie them into links. might just leave them as long lengths.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## manticle (5/5/13)

Next time get yourself some extra fat and reserve that as well as some mince and seasoning. Do your rissole test (as you did) - this should be enough to tell whether the fat and salt content need to increase or decrease. If too salty, add more mince.

Like holding back a touch of liquid and flour when making bread dough, even if the recipe is clear and distinct in its amounts.


----------



## Wolfman (6/5/13)

Is Saxa salt ok to use in snags?


----------



## benno1973 (6/5/13)

It's fine.


----------



## punkin (6/5/13)

No. You need black and gold for snags.

Bangers are OK with saxa as are maggot bags and scossies.


----------



## Aces High (6/5/13)

I've just started getting into sausage making and have done my first few batches. Today I had a mate call who's been up north shooting again and has some goat legs for me. I usually make curry, but I was wondering how goat would go in a sausage. Has anyone tried it?

Goats pretty lean and I would need to add some pork fat and I am guessing some rusk, but would they taste to gamey?

Also i've tried to do roasts with this goat (they're not always the youngest of beasts) and unless you slow cook it for hours its pretty tough. I am gathering that the mincing process would mean that this just wont be a problem, I was intending to mince course like an italian sausage.


----------



## Airgead (7/5/13)

Aces High said:


> Goats pretty lean and I would need to add some pork fat and I am guessing some rusk, but would they taste to gamey?
> 
> Also i've tried to do roasts with this goat (they're not always the youngest of beasts) and unless you slow cook it for hours its pretty tough. I am gathering that the mincing process would mean that this just wont be a problem, I was intending to mince course like an italian sausage.


No such thing as too gamey.

The mincing should soften things up. If its too tough, mince finer.

Goat is pretty lean so some extra fat. Or maybe a blend of goat + some fatty meat? Goat and bacon? Goat and pork? Or use something else to provide moisture. i have seen a bunch of recipes using venison or moose (from US hunters) that use fruit to moisten things. Goat and apricot? Goat and apple?

You have me thinking now...

Cheers
Dave


----------



## punkin (7/5/13)

If you use fruit, use dried fruit soaked in juice or cider to reconstitute. it stops it going mushy and has a beautiful texture.

I use dried apple soaked in apple brandy in my pork and apple snags.


----------



## capretta (7/5/13)

punkin said:


> No. You need black and gold for snags.
> 
> Bangers are OK with saxa as are maggot bags and scossies.


 h34r:

dont mention maldon sea salt!


----------



## seamad (7/5/13)

Goat and blue cheese or fetta ?


----------



## sponge (7/5/13)

Anything with blue cheese :icon_drool2:


----------



## benno1973 (7/5/13)

Stu - That year we did a mountain of Italian pork salami, we also did a bunch of goat sausage as one of the guys had been up north shooting wild goats. We didn't make loads, but I thought they were the best sausage on the day. Opinions varied, some people didn't like them, but I though they were great. As others have said, wild goat is pretty lean, so buy some pork fat or belly and mince it in or it'll be pretty dry. Punkin's tip of soaking dried fruit is a good one, and if you don't want to use alcohol (why not?) then you can use apple juice. You could always add a bit of wine and some rusk to keep the moisture in.

Anyway, I highly recommend just doing a goat sausage, it won't taste too gamey.


----------



## Aces High (7/5/13)

Cheers Kaiser, Goats on the menu then. Fruit in a sausage Punkin?? not sure about this fruit in sausage thing. Im a firm believer in no pineapple on a pizza, I will have to consider the fruit in sausage concept


----------



## benno1973 (7/5/13)

We're not pineapple on pizza people, but we've done pork and apple (dried apple soaked in calvados I think it was) and it was seriously good.


----------



## punkin (8/5/13)

The recipe and method are a few pages back, but the results are unarguable.

These were made from Large Black heritage pigs we grew and slaughtered...


----------



## seamad (10/5/13)

punkin said:


> The recipe and method are a few pages back, but the results are unarguable.
> 
> These were made from Large Black heritage pigs we grew and slaughtered...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe. Just had some for dinner last night and were excellent.

Used free range pork shoulder and belly 3:1
I haven't used rusk in any sausages yet, probably an unfounded hangup from store bought "sawdust" snags, what does rusk add to a snag?
Probably a bit like the aversion some all grain brewers have to adding sugar.
Recently got one of those chinese ss sausage stuffers and heaps better than using the kenwood chef mincer attachment.
cheers
sean


----------



## benno1973 (10/5/13)

Rusk serves a few functions. Firstly, it adds to the texture of the sausage, but it also retains the moisture in the sausage so you don't get liquid leaking out and the sausage is moister.


----------



## Wolfman (10/5/13)

First crack at making sausage on Monday. Used a 5Kg shoulders of pork. I have a shitty Kmart electric mincer that wouldn't mince a Banana! An a old hand mincer without a handle. Pork wouldn't go through the Kmart jobbie so I had to improvise with the had mincer. First go was with a pair of stillson pipe wrench then a pair of locking pliers. The locking pliers worked OK but am looking into where I can get a new handle a smaller grind plate as I only have a coarse one.

Then stuffed them using the Kmart mincer. Was a bit of a stuff around as the sausage meat was ground quite coarse and trying to work out which attachments to use for stuffing.

I made two batches, Italian and Bratwurst




Snags resting in the fridge.




Cook up of the Italian pork and fennel.

Nothing quite like homemade Sausage!

Smoked some of them as well http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/68308-smoking-meat/page-15


----------



## benno1973 (10/5/13)

Nice looking snags there wolfman!

Check on ebay for grind plates. However you can also run it through a second time if you're keen to have it smaller.


----------



## Wolfman (10/5/13)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Nice looking snags there wolfman!
> 
> Check on ebay for grind plates. However you can also run it through a second time if you're keen to have it smaller.


Cheers mate will do. I need the handles as well so I'm on the look out for both.


----------



## CosmicBertie (10/5/13)

Wolfman said:


> Cheers mate will do. I need the handles as well so I'm on the look out for both.


Ahh...good to see you managed to get them made! Although with your house renovations, have you thought about making salamis? You have some good air circulation going on ;-)

Thanks again for the buckets :-D


----------



## Wolfman (10/5/13)

Cosmic Bertie said:


> Ahh...good to see you managed to get them made! Although with your house renovations, have you thought about making salamis? You have some good air circulation going on ;-)
> 
> Thanks again for the buckets :-D


Hahahaha true mate!


----------



## scon (12/5/13)

Made my maiden batch of sausages today. Made about 2.5kg of pork shoulder, red wine, pepper and garlic sausages stuffed in lamb casings - keeping it pretty simple for the first batch. Haven't tried any of the finished product yet but the little patty I made to test for seasoning was absolutely delicious. Having the mother in law over for mum's day tonight and we'll put them on the Weber - great stuff!

One of the butchers I contacted wanted $120/kg for natural casings! Crazy!


----------



## Airgead (12/5/13)

Mine gives me the casings or free.

A kilo of casings will hold an awful lot of sausage. That's literally miles of the stuff. You probably want 10g or so for a batch.


----------



## barls (12/5/13)

same so long as im getting other stuff while there if not a bottle of beer helps a great deal.


----------



## jimmy86 (12/5/13)

$120 for sheep casings makes sense, ten or so years back I was buying 20kg buckets of them for $80 or $90kg .There were cheaper options but you lost the quality.


----------



## timmi9191 (12/5/13)

What's the best value stuffer for a sausage making newby? Have meat grinder..


----------



## seamad (12/5/13)

I got one from ebay and used it for the first time last week, worked fine. They all look the same chinese one with different branding. Got a vertical 3l for $130ish delivered.Had 3.5kg of stuffing and couldn't do it in one go but was very easy to reload, so much so I wouldn't consider the bigger ones myself.Came with 4 ss tubes and spare silicon seals. There is a bit of deadspace in the 90 degree bend though, but made 4 rissoles with that for lunch so not wasted.Comes apart nicely for cleaning too, happy camper (or is that stuffer?)


----------



## jimmy86 (12/5/13)

Timi can you grab tubes to go on the meat grinder at all?


----------



## timmi9191 (12/5/13)

Guess I could put a über on the ginder - never thought of it... They readily available?


----------



## barls (12/5/13)

http://homemakeit.cart.net.au/store/Sausage+%26+Salami+Making/Sausage+Funnels+%26+Clamps/


----------



## scon (12/5/13)

Hmm... i did not think of entering a bartering agreement... starting to build up some decent bargaining chips now... jars of home made hot sauce, beer, cider, sausages, hopefully cured meats not too far down the track... All looking good!

So do people recommend getting a purpose build sausage stuffer rather than just getting an attachment to my grinder? Is it to do with getting the sausage more packed and maybe introducing less heat when stuffing? It all seemed to go pretty well today but I think we need more fat... we just had a 2.5kg hunk of boneless, skinless shoulder, I think i need at least 250g of back fat next time...


----------



## manticle (12/5/13)

Do it with whatever works. I use a piping bag (buy it already minced from a butcher who knows what he is doing).


----------



## benno1973 (12/5/13)

Personally, I'd wait and only buy one if you're planning on doing sausages regularly. Stuffers are great, but your grinder with a stuffer attachment will be able to pack the meat tight enough. They do heat the filling a bit which is the downside, but chill your meat right down before stuffing and you should be right.

I use my grinder for stuffing anything less than 3 or 4kg, and only break out a dedicated stuffer for the bigger jobs.


----------



## djar007 (12/5/13)

you can make a cheap filler out of pvc pipe and water hose fittings. you just need a plunger style setup with a nozzle on top end. Load it with your mix and put water on. add pressure as needed. I used to do all the offcuts from a killer on the stations with one of these. You can scale them down to a few kilo version if you need to.


----------



## benno1973 (12/5/13)

Dammit, you've got me all excited to build a hydraulic stuffer now :angry:


----------



## scon (19/5/13)

So we went up to Sydney to catch up with a bunch of mates... Made two kinds of sausages, one was a pork, veal, pistachio and fresh fig sausage, the other was pork, fennel seeds, fresh apple and apple cider. The apple one was awesome but the one with the figs disintegrated into what we called a "mealy mash" basically the insides of it were really paste like. Anyone experienced that before? I'm pretty sure that it was the fresh figs and all of the extra liquid they incorporated into the snags. Next time I want to put figs in a sausage, I'll get dried ones and soak them in something like Pedro Ximinez next time and I think that'll work much better.


----------



## brettprevans (6/6/13)

ok 50kg of sausages and salami are being made by brendo and myself this saturday. all natural, no cures being used. thin cases. 

spreadsheet with recipes and suppliers is attached for peoples reference. Going with PJs Meat this. I will need to go back through the thread at some stage and find a butcher that will sell the half pig at the same price as the shoulder and not keep the ribs etc to themselves for the same price. still 50kg of snags and salami for about $400 isnt bad. 

The straight chicken recipe we have substituted a wit we made instead of chicken stock. equal quantities have been substituted. next time we will made some beef and stout snags or something. gotta incorporate the brewing somehow. 

View attachment Sausage List June 2013.xlsx


pics will follow


----------



## bradsbrew (7/6/13)

Are these mincers/sausage makers any good?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-PLASTIC-ELECTRIC-SAUSAGE-MAKER-2000W-POWER-MINCER-COVER-MEAT-GRINDER-KIBBE-/161040526904?pt=AU_SmallKitchenAppliances&hash=item257ec36e38#ht_4379wt_1157


----------



## QldKev (7/6/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Are these mincers/sausage makers any good?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-PLASTIC-ELECTRIC-SAUSAGE-MAKER-2000W-POWER-MINCER-COVER-MEAT-GRINDER-KIBBE-/161040526904?pt=AU_SmallKitchenAppliances&hash=item257ec36e38#ht_4379wt_1157



I use the Aldi version of that. Good way to get started, it does the mincing and also the stuffing. They are not the best way of doing it. If I ever get serious I'll get a dedicated sausage stuffer to help ensure minimal air etc so I can start doing salamis. But for a few kg of sausages every couple of months I'm happy with mine. Plus I can get cheap rump and make my own decent grade mince for about the same price you pay for cheap mince at the shops.


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/6/13)

QldKev said:


> I use the Aldi version of that. Good way to get started, it does the mincing and also the stuffing. They are not the best way of doing it. If I ever get serious I'll get a dedicated sausage stuffer to help ensure minimal air etc so I can start doing salamis. But for a few kg of sausages every couple of months I'm happy with mine. Plus I can get cheap rump and make my own decent grade mince for about the same price you pay for cheap mince at the shops.


Jeez kev, what's wrong with ya mate, you don't like to eat premium grade all beef sinew / gristle with a dash of sodium metabisulphite to prevent oxidation, lashing of first grade fat from who knows what and beef (ingredients appear in order of quantity), and all for a miserly $9.00 a kilo........

Pussy. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (7/6/13)

QldKev said:


> I use the Aldi version of that. Good way to get started, it does the mincing and also the stuffing. They are not the best way of doing it. If I ever get serious I'll get a dedicated sausage stuffer to help ensure minimal air etc so I can start doing salamis. But for a few kg of sausages every couple of months I'm happy with mine. Plus I can get cheap rump and make my own decent grade mince for about the same price you pay for cheap mince at the shops.


Thanks Kev. I thought if I can get one for fifty bucks it would be a good way of seeing if I like making my own sausages. If I was to get into salami I'd get one of the stuffers.

Cheers


----------



## Wolfman (7/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> ok 50kg of sausages and salami are being made by brendo and myself this saturday. all natural, no cures being used. thin cases.
> 
> spreadsheet with recipes and suppliers is attached for peoples reference. Going with PJs Meat this. I will need to go back through the thread at some stage and find a butcher that will sell the half pig at the same price as the shoulder and not keep the ribs etc to themselves for the same price. still 50kg of snags and salami for about $400 isnt bad.
> 
> ...


PJ meats by far the cheapest in the north. Are castricums still on bussiness?



bradsbrew said:


> Are these mincers/sausage makers any good?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/NEW-PLASTIC-ELECTRIC-SAUSAGE-MAKER-2000W-POWER-MINCER-COVER-MEAT-GRINDER-KIBBE-/161040526904?pt=AU_SmallKitchenAppliances&hash=item257ec36e38#ht_4379wt_1157


At 25c if you don't bye it I will!


----------



## brettprevans (7/6/13)

castricums are still in business but they didn't get back to me in time. Because my order was over $100 with pj it was free delivery. Although they arrived at 6:15pm tonight instead of 4pm. Not exactly happy about that. 

Goood prices but next time Ill haggle for the wholw half pig ribs etc and cut it down myself.


----------



## Wolfman (8/6/13)

I use to work at castricums many moons ago. 

I found the boneless meat was cheapest at any butcher. I being a boner earlier in life thought I could get bonein meat cheaper. Did the comparison at pjs and cheaper boneless. Unless you go for a full or half beast, not sure about that.


----------



## bradsbrew (8/6/13)

Wolfman said:


> At 25c if you don't bye it I will!


Ended up getting 1 for $51.00 delivered. Looks like its sausage making next weekend. Thai chicken sausage anyone, smoked pork n apple :icon_drool2:

I blame CM2.


----------



## QldKev (8/6/13)

What time do we rock up?


----------



## bradsbrew (8/6/13)

I'll text you when there ready :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (8/6/13)

9:10pm. Still going. 50kg slightly ambitious. Photos tomorrow


----------



## bradsbrew (9/6/13)

What the best part for chicken sausages? Thigh, breast or buy a whole chook and strip it off the bone? I was thinking thigh because its a bit fattier. (is fattier a word?)


----------



## brettprevans (9/6/13)

bradsbrew said:


> What the best part for chicken sausages? Thigh, breast or buy a whole chook and strip it off the bone? I was thinking thigh because its a bit fattier. (is fattier a word?)


chicken is a pita to work with. Ymmv...

I think thigh. Less chance of drying it out and you can get away with a dryier mixture. We did a 50/50 split of thigh and breast. Will posy up our learnings shortly. Main point is probably that a proper stuffer probably speeds things up infinitely.


----------



## Airgead (9/6/13)

I make my chicken snags with thighs which I get with the skin on. Without the skins I find it still a bit dry. Push the skins through as well.. perfect.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## brettprevans (10/6/13)

Yeah cause peoplw had nitrates hundreds of years ago. People read the salami thread on ahb. More info on there than youll ever need. I did post a recipe on previous page for salami. If u arent using nitrayes then u have to do things diff so the meast can breath and dehydrate and not go rancid. 

Horses for courses. If u want to use nitrayes then use them. I dont want to as its not needed. Same as cures in dausages are fkn ridiculous if if make rhem and freeze them. Each to their own


----------



## manticle (10/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> Yeah cause peoplw had nitrates hundreds of years ago.


Saltpetre


----------



## Nick JD (11/6/13)

I've just been watching this: gotta get a sausage machine, I'd like to be serving kids snags that I know the contents.

What's a cheap good sausage maker to get? I'll need a mincer and pusher.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPQP4TC3E1w


----------



## bradsbrew (12/6/13)

Picked up a length of dry casing at the butcher the other day, made by Johnson and Johnson aparently. Do I need to rehydrate it before use?

Cheers


----------



## brettprevans (12/6/13)

bradsbrew said:


> Picked up a length of dry casing at the butcher the other day, made by Johnson and Johnson aparently. Do I need to rehydrate it before use?
> 
> Cheers


is it natural or collagen? Collagen u use dry. 

We used collagen cases the other day. Easy to work with.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/6/13)

Collagen. Thought so, thanks CM2. Just waiting for the sausage maker to arrive now.


----------



## QldKev (12/6/13)

Tony M said:


> BOEREWORST
> 
> This recipe is for Boerewors - "a spicy sausage that no self respecting BBQ can be without, if you can't make it yourself, ask your local butcher to make some for you, you won't be sorry . . ."
> Ingredients
> ...


Got a batch of this done this morning. Smells good, the vinegar is overtaking my fridge.


----------



## seamad (12/6/13)

QldKev said:


> Got a batch of this done this morning. Smells good, the vinegar is overtaking my fridge.


Looks like the recipe i used a couple of weeks ago, they taste as good as they smell too.


----------



## Wolfman (13/6/13)

Folks this is "The Sausage thread" not "The Salami thread". All this info on additives would be of great help to someone wanting to make salami.


----------



## punkin (13/6/13)

An efficient moderator will shift it then.


----------



## Wolfman (13/6/13)

Hey CM2 where's the pics of your sausage day?


----------



## brettprevans (14/6/13)

getting this man snag thread back Ot. pics. I write this whilst a rotting corpse is next too me.. oh hang on that the remaining smell of 50kg of spiced snags and salamis  Im not sure my keezer will ever be the same again or ill be seeing in my comp review sheets "smells like meat".

brendo may have more pics. i thought we took pics of each of the 6 batches. obviously not. 

knackwurst mix




bockwurst mix



my half of the snags in the keezer



close up please mr producer



simmering bockwurst



now the simmered bocks come out dryer than the fried sample so i might lightly poach for 5 min then gently fry in case the simmering let out all the cream and fat. 

creole are fkn awsome.

chicken tomato and basil rock. esp as we had left over mince (ie read we could be fkd making the few kg of snags) and i made patties and meatballs out of them. kids gobbled them up.


----------



## brettprevans (14/6/13)

now tips for young players from a couple of amateurs
I preface this with all meats cuts being a course grind. 
1. 50kg on a first attempt is fkn ambitious. esp without a proper stuffer. And we were fkn lucky the butcher actually minced it for us even though i said not to. 
*CAUTION: * if you dont know meat and i mean really bloody kow your meats and what cuts are what dont get a butcher to mince it for you unless you trust the bugger. a lot of guys will try and pass off shit stuff as premium cuts minced etc which is why most people who make snags and salami mince their own. and once your making a huge amount its cheaper to buy half pigs etc so you get the ribs etc which the butchers will keep themselves and sell even though youve basicly bought most o half a pig by the time you buy 2 shoulders. 

2. Fents is right. even the dedicated mincers dont stuff as well as a stuffer. my tefal was high powered and didnt have the best fitting nozzel for the skins (fat) and we got a lot of air. Brendos kenwood multi mixer benchtop thing didnt have the power of mine but a lot less air issues.

3. wet mixtures suck balls!!! the bockwurst we had to use my machine to force the stuff through. it was making butter from the cream in brendos machine!

4. raw chicken whilst not quite the same as a wet mixture is also a PITA but brendos machine coped. 

5. this is a 2 person gig. 1 to stuff shit down the mouth of the stuffer and 1 to control the skins. we had 2 machines but could use both at the same time as its a 2 man job.

6. your place with stink (each to his own smell etc) of meat and spices etc. i loved it in the beginning. im growing tired of it. more to the point as my wife has taken over half the outside room as her work space im coping it big gtime about the smell. 

7. its hard work but fun. we mixed our beer in there and had a few through the day to appease the beer and snag gods (obviously not enough as at times they spited us). But there i satisfaction at making stuff yourself and you can make stuff you just cant buy. wtf was the last time you saw knokwurst or bockwurst or chicken tomato basil snags?

we will be investing in a stuffer...and maybe making smaller amounts. actually i recon we might try and sneak in a nother salami batch before the end of winter. the calabrese salami is interesting. i posted all; our recipes in the sausage threasd but i post it here as well. 

View attachment Sausage List June 2013 a.xlsx

*NOTE*: the chicken snag recipe we worked off used cooked chicken that was then minced. we ignored that and used raw chicken. so the 10 eggs for a single batch is for cooked chicken. we used 4 eggs total in a quad batch. add your liquid slowly and mix then add more. if it lookds too wet it might be. the other thing is that he recipes called for breat. we used 50/50 breast and thigh cause IMO thigh is nicer.


----------



## seamad (14/6/13)

That's a lot of snags! Might have a crack at the chicken ones.
I have a kenwood with the mincer/stuffer, the mincer works well, the stuffer is really slow. Got a cheap chinese 3l ss stuffer and it's fantastic, well worth it.


----------



## manticle (14/6/13)

I get mine (haven't done it for a while) from an Italian Butcher in Brunswick west. He always minced it in front of me (as in - invited me in to the butcher premise proper, cut the chunks of pork and fat and fed it through while I watched). Also allowed me to pick which part of belly and loin I wanted for bacon and pancetta.

Anyone in that area interested in this and doesn't have a mincer - Manago's meats at Union square, west brunswick.


----------



## brettprevans (15/6/13)

seamad said:


> That's a lot of snags! Might have a crack at the chicken ones.
> I have a kenwood with the mincer/stuffer, the mincer works well, the stuffer is really slow. Got a cheap chinese 3l ss stuffer and it's fantastic, well worth it.


linky to stuffer? Fents' link was to a $250 stuffer


----------



## seamad (15/6/13)

Mate it's gone up in price, I paid $134 with free postage.
You can get bigger 5 and 7l ones but they are pretty easy to refill, I'm happy with this size. Comes with the 4 tubes and a spare gasket. The 90 bend is pretty big, get 4 good sized patties out of it when finished, the horizontal ones probably have less dead space if that's a concern.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-Meihua-Stainless-Steel-Meat-Salami-Sausage-Filler-Stuffer-Maker-3L-/161044036583?pt=AU_Business_Industrial_Restaurant_Catering_Equipment&hash=item257ef8fbe7


----------



## benno1973 (15/6/13)

Great post CM2. And absolutely agree on all points raised. Definitely invest in a mincer if you're planning on doing anything bigger than 10kg. It also means that the meat doesn't get heated as it passes through the corkscrew of the mincer into the casings. Less heat = better product.

Great stuff, wish I lived in the same city to come for a BBQ....


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/6/13)

Salami and curing related posts have been moved to the salami thread


----------



## bradsbrew (18/6/13)

The mincer/sausage maker arrived yesterday, the sausage filler is for the bigger casings. Will grab some of the bigger casings tomorrow and use what left of todays mix for my practise. Made this up after work today,

1.1kg chicken thigh, skin on
.5kg chicken breast
chicken salt
herb and garlic salt
mixed herbs
olive oil
hand full of grated tasty cheese

Minced the chicken on the medium plate then mixed through the herbs and cheese then put through the medium plate again.
I made 8 rissoles, rolled them in breadcrumbs.
The rest of the mix is in the fridge and I will put a cup of mozzarella with it then run it through the machine. Will probably eat them that night.

The rissoles where quite nice, bit dry and too salty, but the extra cheese and casing should moisten them up.

Cheers


----------



## punkin (19/6/13)

That sounds truley terrible.

Chicken salt? That stuffs for kids on their hot chips, not for putting into food.


----------



## Nick JD (19/6/13)

Chicken salt is just yellow coloured MSG isn't it?


----------



## brettprevans (19/6/13)

bradsbrew said:


> The mincer/sausage maker arrived yesterday, the sausage filler is for the bigger casings. Will grab some of the bigger casings tomorrow and use what left of todays mix for my practise. Made this up after work today,
> 
> 1.1kg chicken thigh, skin on
> .5kg chicken breast
> ...


mix looks too dry. theres not enough liquid. whether it be eggs, beer or water or less breast and more thigh or more breast fat. 
Id also be careful on the cheese. The chicken bacon cheese snags (recipe in the spreadsheet on prev page - 1kg of chedder in a 9kg batch) has way too much of a cheesy flavour and doesnt quite work. the mozzarella might be a good way to go as there's not much flavour.


----------



## brettprevans (19/6/13)

Nick JD said:


> Chicken salt is just yellow coloured MSG isn't it?


right from the can (note this is commercial stuff, not the stuff they sell in coles/woolies which is different despite the name):
Salt
Caster sugar
Flavour enhancer 621
Dextrose
Rice cereal
Nl flavour ??
Vegetable powders H
ydrolysed vegetable protein (soybean)
Spices
Anti caking agent 554 
Vegetable oil (soybean) 

Anchor Chicken Chippy Salt 170g Ingredients: Salt, Onion, Chicken Flavour, Flavour Enhancer(621) MSG!!!!! Spices, Mineral Salt (341)


----------



## bradsbrew (19/6/13)

punkin said:


> That sounds truley terrible.
> 
> Chicken salt? That stuffs for kids on their hot chips, not for putting into food.


Yes, one of those "won't do that again" moments. Much like using a screw driver to move some grain right near the rollers whilst the mill is running........won't do that again.

Was probably a bit to keen to make something.


----------



## scon (19/6/13)

I find with things like snags and all grain brewing, it's best to start with something simple that has been done by others before before trying to do super experimental batches. Get your processes nailed in first before going off on tangents.


----------



## hotmelt (19/6/13)

If you use a drill to power your mill you could use it to power this.





http://www.oo.com.au/Meat-Grinder-Attachment-and-Sa_P115407C1622.cfm?cm_sp=SubCatFilter-_-TestC-_-Product

That's after you've made a stand to hold it in place.


----------



## scon (19/6/13)

I think you'd want to be very careful with heat... meat will "cook" much quicker than grain and ruin your sausages quicker....


----------



## scon (30/6/13)

So I just made some chorizo last night. About 3m worth, in hogs casings.







And here they are hanging in my dungeon.


----------



## brettprevans (30/6/13)

The only thread where u can tell a guy he has a nice looking sausage! 
That basement looks perfect for a brew room if its tall enough.


----------



## scon (30/6/13)

Thanks! Yeah, the room's no where near tall enough, probably about 4 foot tall or so and I'm over six foot. Luckily enough I have a proper man shed out the back, 2 car garage that doesn't house a car, so I'm well looked after in that respect.

Sausages were made from a pig that my wife's workmates husband raised on his farm. We got 1/2 a pig and I asked for it in one piece so I could have a go butchering it myself. Did it with curing everything in mind. Currently have a belly curing into pancetta in the fridge, some lonza cured in orange, garlic and fennel, some spicy coppa and a pork leg brining which I'll turn into a ham. When it's all ready I'm going to be in heaven.

Here's some pics of the pig butchery:































Pretty happy with how it turned out - need a proper boning knife though, had to hack at it a bit with the chef's knife. But yeah... totally worth doing at least once. Changes how you look at all the different cuts of meat.


----------



## brettprevans (30/6/13)

Good shit. Best way to do it. Well most authentic and cheapest I terms of all the exyra bits u get like ribs etc. But of course its also the most time consuming.


----------



## benno1973 (30/6/13)

Great work scon! Looks like you did a pretty decent job at butchering. I'd love to give it a go myself one day.

Do you have a recipe for the chorizo?


----------



## jayahhdee (30/6/13)

After many hints over the last couple of months I was given a mincer/sausage maker for my birthday last week.

Without going through the entire thread can someone point me to a simple recipe for a beginner?


----------



## punkin (1/7/13)

jayahhdee said:


> After many hints over the last couple of months I was given a mincer/sausage maker for my birthday last week.
> 
> Without going through the entire thread can someone point me to a simple recipe for a beginner?



You won't go wrong with Pork and Apple. Just mince coarsley once and knead for a fair while.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/15837-the-sausage-thread/?p=789305


----------



## scon (1/7/13)

Hey Kaiser Soze, the recipe was the Mexican Chorizo from Michael Ruhlman's "Charcuterie" which is an excellent book and totally worth getting if you don't already have it. The recipe is pretty much what is detailed here: http://russelleverett.blogspot.com.au/2010/03/dry-cured-chorizo-and-landjaegers.html


----------



## CosmicBertie (2/7/13)

scon said:


> Pretty happy with how it turned out - need a proper boning knife though, had to hack at it a bit with the chef's knife. But yeah... totally worth doing at least once. Changes how you look at all the different cuts of meat.


A small helpful hint (please dont berate me if you know this already and not trying to sound condescending), but when butchering, use a really sharp knife (preferably a boning knife) for cutting the soft stuff and a nice sharp saw for cutting bones. When cutting through either, stop as soon as you get through and switch implements. Bones blunt knives, and saws dont cut meat very well.

All up though, that looks great. I'd love to get hold of half a pig....any options around here? Also, its a pity you didnt get the head....some really great meat from there.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/7/13)

Love to get hold of pig here as well.


----------



## scon (3/7/13)

I got six heads! I made headcheese with 1.5 of them but to be honest the other's will likely get chucked - I ran out of time and I think they're getting a little old.

Next time however I'm going to borrow a sous vide machine and make pigs head bacon.


----------



## Frankj (14/7/13)

do members that own Tefal Le Hachoir mod.ME710 find the sausage attachment Ok for making small amounts of sausages 6kg? or do i buy a sausage stuffer?
have just bought one from Kitchenware direct. also are other size tubes available? 
cheers 
yorkie


----------



## benno1973 (14/7/13)

It's what I have, and perfect for making small batches of sausages. Not sure if there are other size tubs available, but I haven't really looked...


----------



## punkin (15/7/13)

I have the tefal, but i get my hand powered Spong #8 out for stuffing. I use the tefal for mincing.


----------



## Frankj (15/7/13)

Thanks for the info. much appreciated. know i can start planing for when mincer arrives
cheers
Frankj.


----------



## Mercs Own (15/7/13)

jayahhdee said:


> After many hints over the last couple of months I was given a mincer/sausage maker for my birthday last week.
> 
> Without going through the entire thread can someone point me to a simple recipe for a beginner?


[SIZE=medium]This is my basic sausage recipe with the addition of cheese and sundried tomato - you can leave that out if you want and just make a pork and fennel snag.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]1.5 kilo piece of Pork Neck – ask your butcher to mince it course for you[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]2 teaspoons of Fennel seeds[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1 ½ teaspoons Paprika power[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1 ½ teaspoons of garlic powder[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1 ½ teaspoons of black pepper corns[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1 teaspoon chilli powder - or more if you like them hot[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1 ½ teaspoons of sea salt[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]¾ cup of sundried tomatoes – chopped[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]¾ cup of Provolone cheese – diced[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]3 metres of natural casing[/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1 lemon[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Take your casing and run cold water through it to rinse out all the salt. Put the casing in to a bowl of cold water and add the juice of one lemon and leave to soak whilst you prepare the sausage mixture. Try and get the lemon water into the casing also.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]In a non stick fry pan over high heat add the fennel seeds and dry fry until they begin to smoke then place in a mortar and grind into a powder with the pestle. Add the pepper corns and grind down also. Add all the other spices and mix well. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Put your pork mince in a large bowl sprinkle over half the seasoning and using your hands mix very well then add the rest of the spice mixture and mix well. Take a teaspoon of the mixture and cook in a little olive oil in a hot pan and taste for flavour and seasoning remembering that the tomato and cheese will add further complexity to the sausage. Adjust as needed – if needed. Mix through the cheese and the tomato making sure they are mixed evenly through the meat.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Stuff the casing with the meat mixture so that it is firmly packed but not overly tight and twist so that you end up with a string of sausages each about 8 – 10 cm long. Let the sausages sit in the fridge over night so as to develop their flavour and also to settle. If you cook the sausages straight away they tend to split open or pop when they cook.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Cut the sausages at the link and then cook them on a BBQ, griddle or in the fry pan. As they cook the cheese will ooze out and caramelise. [/SIZE]


----------



## Wolfman (12/2/14)

Anyone got a good lamb, feta and rosemary snag recipe?


----------



## Wolfman (16/2/14)

Right mixed up a couple of recipes to produce some Lamb, Goats Feta and Rosemary sausage.

Here's the process:

Boning leg of lamb




Ready to mince




This machine is a great bit of kit!




Adding the flavour. 




Letting the flavours meld. 




Another great bit of kit! Ready for stuffing. 




The finished product. 




Recipe:
2kg of boned lamb
Salt
3 large sprigs of rosemary
Mustard
Soy sauce
Garlic
Chilli oil
Goats feta
Fresh oregano
Stuffed into lamb runners

This is one of, no the best, I've made to date! 

Leg of lamb Wolfman style!


----------



## jonnir (3/8/14)

So picked up a sunbeam fg5600 of cheap 2nd. Got it all soaking at the moment. Wandering what to do first up


----------



## Cervantes (6/8/16)

Okay, resurrecting a very old thread............

I made my first batch of sausages recently using an improvised recipe and they turned out pretty good.





After reading through the full 14 pages of this thread have just jumped onto evil bay and bought a cheap sausage stuffer to go with the mincer that I already have.

Next time I get a chance I'm going to be knocking up some chorizo style fresh sausage for me and some chicken and coriander sausages for Her Indoors.

Does anyone have any good recipes?

Now to wade through the Salami thread...................


----------



## Ale monster (23/8/16)

I wish that I stumbled across this thread a few weeks ago. Made the 1st batch of sausages: lamb, feta, rosemary. Was a great learning experience and cannot wait to do it again!


----------



## Hostage_85 (25/8/16)

My Dad, Brothers and I recently did our family Italian sausages this year. A bit late though I think.
100kg's all done and dusted over 1 weekend.
Pork Minced, Salt, Pepper, Chilli, Fennel, Paprika and a lot of Wine haha

Just Vac Sealed them up last night.


----------



## indica86 (15/9/16)

Anyone suggest a good place to buy casings...?


----------



## jimmy86 (15/9/16)

Country brewer stocks casings, both natural and collagen.


----------



## indica86 (7/11/16)

First use of Huon Distributors sausage stuffer today. Made salami and pork and beef sausages.


----------



## Snowdog (6/8/17)

Hostage_85 said:


> My Dad, Brothers and I recently did our family Italian sausages this year. A bit late though I think.
> 100kg's all done and dusted over 1 weekend.
> Pork Minced, Salt, Pepper, Chilli, Fennel, Paprika and a lot of Wine haha
> 
> Just Vac Sealed them up last night.



(nearly a year later...)

Sounds like a good recipe. What chilies did you use?


----------

